# Mess Kit for Sig op



## -Sig- (24 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I try a search before posting this but couldn't find any info.

I am currently a SigOp who's thinking about buying a messkit. And from what I understand different branch, mainly the combat arms I understand,  have some small difference in there messkit. I was wondering if anyone had a picture of a SigOp  in messkit or the regulation about it. 

I just don't want to get one and realize I am wearing something that would identify me has a member of a different branch.

Thanks.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Jun 2010)

If you go to the Canex, they have some answers. It's pretty much the standard mess dress, and any branch specifics are covered in the C & E Branch Dress Instruction. Will see if I can find the DIN link tomorrow.


----------



## REDinstaller (25 Jun 2010)

If either of you want to PM me I can see the info.


----------

